# Windows 7 Englisch auf Deutsch updaten



## XBRR (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen Windows 7 Professional 64bit auf Englisch  installiert. Nun habe ich bei MSDNAA gesehen, dass auch die deutsche  Version angeboten wird.
Kann ich mit der deutschen Version die Sprache einfach nur updaten oder  muss ich Windows 7 neuinstallieren? Wenn ich W7 neuinstalliere, muss ich  alle Programme neuinstallieren oder? Oder kann man auch nur irgendwo  die Sprachdatei zum Updaten herunterladen?


----------



## Tig3r0023 (31. Januar 2010)

Per Windows Update kannst du dir Deutsche Sprachfiles ziehen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (31. Januar 2010)

fals dies nicht richtig funzen sollte einfach auf froggie.sk gehen...selbsterklärend.


----------



## XBRR (31. Januar 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> fals dies nicht richtig funzen sollte einfach auf froggie.sk gehen...selbsterklärend.



Guter Tipp! Ist das Ganze sicher? Hat das die gleiche Qualität wie die deutsche Windows 7 Version?


----------



## Chrno (3. Februar 2010)

Jupp, brauchst halt nur die Sprachpakete von MS. 
Sprachpakete wechseln ist Offiziell nur in Win7 Ultimate/Enterprise vorgesehen.
Im MSDNAA sollte es aber auch die Sprachen geben.


----------

